# Anik F1R CBC & CTV Mux's Now Encrypted



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Anik F1R C Band at 107w has now encrypting both of their CBC and CTV mux's. I'm not sure if this is forever, due to the shutdown of over 600 over the air transmitters, during Canada's switch to OTA digital. CBC is primarily subsidized by the Canadian government and taxpayers. CBC had a mandate to provide free over the air reception, to all Canadians, but since shutting down many of their transmitters, they can't fulfill that mandate. Shaw Direct is supposed to un-encrypt their local channels, for customers that can't receive a usable over the air signal. It's possible that these feeds may become ITC, once the Shaw Direct deal comes online.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

CTV Mux is back up today. May have had something to do with a storm that passed through the Toronto area, on Tuesday.


----------

